# Cùng dầu tràm con yêu trãi qua mùa đông không lo bệnh tật



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (14/12/18)

Mùa đông đến gần, kéo theo đó là vô vàn những nổi lo về bệnh tật, đặc biệt là các bệnh về đường hô hấp, sự lo lắng này càng rỏ hơn với mỗi gia đình có con nhỏ và mẹ bầu. Vấn đề cấp thiết ngay lúc này chính là việc giữ ấm cơ thể và hạn chế sự ảnh hưởng của vi khuẩn gây bệnh đến cơ thể.




​Ngoài vấn đề về trang phục cho việc giữ ấm, đôi khi đây cũng là một nguyên nhân dẫn đến các bệnh liên quan đến da, trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ chính là đối tượng ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất. Chính vì thế mà sự xuất hiện của Dầu Tràm như một liệu pháp hữu hiệu nhất ngay lúc này đây, giữ ấm cơ thể hiệu quả, phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp, diệt khuẩn, ức chế virus… Một sản phẩm tuyệt vời cho một mùa đông lạnh giá, trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu không phải lo lắng về sức khỏe hay các vấn đề về da.

Dầu tràm con yêu với thành phần tinh dầu tràm nguyên chất giúp giữ ấm, ngăn không cho vi khuẩn tấn công, xâm nhập vào cơ thể. Hơn thế nữa sản phẩm 100% từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với những làn da dễ mẫn cảm như da của trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu.




Cùng dầu tràm con yêu trãi qua một mùa đông ấm áp, không lo lắng bệnh tật, để có một cái nhìn tổng quan nhất về sản phẩm cũng như công dụng và cách sử dụng các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp thông qua fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos
#DauTramConYeu #DauTramNguyenChat #NoiKhongVoiHangGia


----------

